# Plymouth Academy at it again! 45th MPOC



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I at first thought this was a little comical but after a few minutes I am thinking WTF :? .

I received a call just a short time ago from a very nice young lady from HPD who happens to be attending the 45th M.P.O.C in Plymouth. It turns out that Igor gave them an interesting and *extremely useless* to-from assignment.

Each student officer had to call former student officers (6 each) and inquire as to what their level of education was prior to attending the academy then do a one page to-from on it.

Although it was a nice conversation and brought back some good memories, what the hell does this have to do with police work. How is knowing what my education level prior to the academy was going to assist these student officers prepare for a lifelong career in law enforcement? How about a one page to-from on something that they will use like chapter and sections, fresh and continued pursuit etc...

Sounds like JD is using student officers to compile some sort of stats for what ever reason. Anyone else get a call?

Igor, once again you have me shaking my head. :/


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I got the call too... the person I spoke with explained that the academy wants to set a minimum education-level for enrollment in the academy. The person I spoke with said they are looking at the minimum to be an associates degree.


----------



## blueman (Jan 13, 2003)

Gil - 

You might be right about it being a stats research project. The 44th was not asked to do a To-From such as that. I, however, did not get a call.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Consider the source, there's the biggest joke. :shock:


----------



## Wiggum (Jan 6, 2005)

One of the guys on our department went to the Plymouth Academy and had to do a to-from on why pound cake is called pound cake. So I guess useless assignments is the norm for that academy. How is that supposed to make a good officer?


----------

